# C:\   Systemlaufwerk voll obwohl er nicht alles anzeigt



## SeoP (17. Januar 2006)

Moin,

 Ich habe eine schnuckeligge Maxtor inne und hatte mein Systemlaufwerk C: mit 6 Gb eigentlich als ausreichend empfunden, und so auch partitioniert.
 Ich habe das Gefühl das mir wer die Festplatte vollmüllt. Wenn ich alles zusammenzähle was mir mein Arbeitsplatz anzeigt, dann hätte ich ca. noch 2,5 GB frei. 
 Laut Eigenschaften habe ich aber nur 298MB frei... ich kann nichtmal defragmentieren, da dieser Vorgang 15% der 6 Gb als zwischenspeicher verwenden muss.
 Ich kann nichtmal mehr CD's kopieren (habe schon versucht NERO seinen Cache auf D: zu legen, aber das interssiert NERO herzlich wenig! 
 Zeigt mir Windows nicht alles an? Habe schon diverse Systemchecks, sowie Spyware und Ad-ware laufen lassen. mit keinem Ergebnis.
 Vielen Dank für Antworten, werde aber vermutlich erst in 3-4 Tagen wieder on sein können da ich jetz meinen Blinddarm entfernen lassen muss *jammer*

 so long

 Longson


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2006)

Such und benutz mal *TreeSize*, der gibt Dir aus, wie Deine Festplatte beschrieben ist.
*Sequoia-View* kann es auch, sieht besser aus, ist mir aber auf Dauer zu bunt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. Januar 2006)

Systemwiederherstellung auf C: aktiv?
Das kann locker ein Gigabyte zocken...


----------



## Caliterra (18. Januar 2006)

Also wenn ich richtig rate verwendest Du XP. Die Systemwiederherstellung frist Standard mässig 12% das macht bei 6GB = 600MB. Wenn jetzt noch der Hibernation-Modus aktiviert ist fehlt nochmal soviel MB wie RAM im PC ist. Weiterhin ist die Installation von XP sowieso nicht gerade klein + den von Dir installierten Programmen. Ich hätte fast vergessen zusagen das auch noch das pagefile existiert was standard auch ca. 1GB gross sein kann.


----------

